# Cats in heat and the sounds they make



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Ever have a cat in heat that just wont shut up? Does she make the worst noises you can imagine? Ever get so fed up with it that you want to shove a Q-Tip up....... well, you know. Well, I'm about at that point. I HATE the constant horrible meowing that sounds like she's going to die. Going on and on and on and on. Anyone ever experience this? Come on. Discussion about cats in heat is just what this board needs .


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Get the cat spayed , no noise or unwanted kittens .


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Get the cat laid.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

_"Currently, thousands of healthy adoptable or treatable animals are destroyed in Nova Scotia shelters and animal control facilities every year. In most of these cases, nothing would have prevented these animals from becoming family pets. In most cases they ran out of time or housing availability. Each one was a life worth living. And each one deserved a better life than we were able to give them. We are not yet a humane society."_
- excerpted from this link.... Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals, Nova Scotia....
http://www.spcans.ca/library/documents/NSSPC_Annual_Report_02-03.pdf

It amazes me that people still haven't got this message. If you're a pet owner you have a responsibility to that animal as well as every one else to ensure that your pet does not over-populate. If you can't afford to get your pet spayed, there are government programs in your area to assist you with this.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> I thought this was a bagpipe thread.


Good one,
I was thinking along the same lines.

I'm not a cat owner--so I have nothing, but you do have suggestions on both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought it was a Yoko Ono thread?




P.S. Gilliangirl is right on.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I would like to point out that they aren't my cats. They are my roomies cats. Also, bagpipes aren't this bad although they are close. I can usually get Pearl to shush by doing inhaling metal vocals while staring at her wide eyed. ENVISION THAT! After I posted this, I decided to curl up on the couch and watch Cellular with the cats next to me and even though I spent 90 mins petting her.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- try living here in the ghetto, in the spring the alleys outside my window are teeming with em all night long. and the fighting they do is only slightly less annoying. aw well- the crackheads in heat and fighting are far worse in my opinion, but im not averse to firing pellets at them, unlike the cats lol


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I thought it was a Yoko Ono thread?


 

That was too easy wasn't it...


----------

